# Nationals Senior Pro Winner Joe Kapp



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats to Joe Kapp,Senior pro winner from Indiana.
60x on Sat,59 on Sun. 119x Great shooting.And I have to add a real class guy!It was a pleasure shooting on the same bale two days with him.Of course as allways Dee Wilde my good friend, and Bob Webb, and Dick Smith too. All real class acts.Thats why the senior class is so good,great guys that root for each other not as competitors but as friends.3 Xs separated about 6 or 7 of us on Sat.Everyone shot great on Sun.Steve Boylan and I shot 60X on Sun. The two 59x shooters,Dick Smith and Dave Barnsdale each dropped one on Sun to make it a three way tie for second at 118x.Steve Boylan shot his 60x on Sunday to remain at 117x.The shootoff was held while the last line was shooting at 4pm.Dave Dick and I were all by ourselves on the other side of the room.It went one end when Dick Smith was eliminated.Dave and I went our final regular end tied then inside out arrows for the rest.We tied two more ends before I blipped one out.Dave Barnsadale took second ,and I was third.Dave and I shot off at Vegas for 1st and we seem to like doing this LOL All great guys to shoot off with and congrats to Dave for second.I hope the rest of the year goes as good as the first half inside went.To the whole Senior div,thanks for making my first year so much fun.
This is the way it broke down
Joe Kapp 119x 1ST Hoyt
Dave Barnsdale 118x 2ND Barnsdale Bows
Don Ward 118x 3RD Hoyt
Dick Smith 118x 4TH Matthews
Steve Boylan 117x 5 Hoyt


Great weekend! Don Ward


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Congrats on fine shooting to ALL of you, but of course plaudits go to Joe Kapp with his fine 119X 600 score!

I know that Joe has been around in top echelon competitive archery for a long, long time. If I recall, I think Joe Kapp was the SECOND (Adult) PERSON EVER to score a perfect 560 hunter score at the NFAA National Outdoor tournament. Terry Ragsdale was the first to do it.

Congratulations again, Joe Kapp!

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

The Senior Pro Division just keeps getting tougher and tougher. I finally have my indoor bow completely tuned and now the indoor season is over! It is great shooting with all you gentlemen and I am looking forward to the outdoor season. Nice shooting Joe and Dave and Don and Dick. You guys really brung it!!


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks Steve,you were on fire too,so leave yourself out there!60x is some shootin on Sunday.Now comes your specialty, outside!Later pal,Don


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

hey Don, Michigan claims both Joe and Dave as their own!!!!  Ken


----------



## Wheels (Jul 9, 2003)

Great Senior Pro Division this year! Congrats again to Joe Kapp for excellent shooting and National Championship win. Don, Dave, Dick and Joe on #1 target on Sunday was special to see. Enjoyed shooting next to you all on #2 target. Steve you always shoot well - so keep it up. Dee - thanks for the tip and support - it helped me shoot the 59x on Sunday in spite of the errant arrow. 

Congrats to all for excellent indoor season. Best for the outdoors season!!

Chris Beling


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

congrats guys thats some great shootn


----------



## APEX89 (Jun 13, 2007)

Congrats to Joe Kapp! i know that was a special day for him and his freinds. i am very lucky to be able to shoot with him all year at are local club along with Bob webb two great guys. Congrats again Joe great shooting!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Congrats!!*

Congrats to Joe Kapp! I also have been shooting with him all year when I have time along with Bob Webb.. I think everybody shooting with him this year new that he was going to do good at Nationals!!

Michael Pollard
Rinehart Targets Manager


----------

